# Venturi Smoke Generator



## fagesbp (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm planning on making one of these and wondering if anyone has experimented with configuration to cut down creosote. I'm looking at this site http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator

I have a piece of square tubing from work 3x5. Thinking I'll cut it to about 12" long, drill and tap (3) 1/2" NPT ports up each 3" side to be able to adjust and just plug off the unused ports. I'll use 1/2" NPT nipples so I can just screw them onto the square tubing where needed.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

fagesbp, morning....   Most folks here use the AMNPS smoke gen...  No Creosote....   That is a problem with the type of gen you are building...    do not know of a solution...  Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 20, 2012)

fagesbp said:


> I'm planning on making one of these and wondering if anyone has experimented with configuration to cut down creosote. I'm looking at this site http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator
> 
> I have a piece of square tubing from work 3x5. Thinking I'll cut it to about 12" long, drill and tap (3) 1/2" NPT ports up each 3" side to be able to adjust and just plug off the unused ports. I'll use 1/2" NPT nipples so I can just screw them onto the square tubing where needed.



I messed around with several designs for a few years (both homemade and commercial), save yourself a lot of grief and get an A-MAZE-N smoke generator....they're a MUCH better option!!!!!

If you do decide to go the venturi smoke generator route, I have a Smoke Daddy that I'm willing to sell at  a reasonable price, but again, I recommend the A-Maze-N.


~Martin


----------



## frosty (Nov 20, 2012)

The venturi is better than nothing, since you have the materials pretty much at hand I see wanting to tinker with it.  May work fine.

But, I still prefer my AMNPS and really don't care to change.

Either way, best of luck to you.


----------

